# New Add/delete Option



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

For all of those who want to go town shopping, they have a new add/delete city feature on the HRD website, check it out because it may come in handy especially for those with any type of preference such as VET status, EMT, Foreign language, etc.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Finally, they are usuing technology to its advantage instead of having to write letters and do things the old fasion way.

I am actually surprised the add/delete option is not there for town administrators and boards of selectmen to use. Delete this person, add this crony, delete this qualified person, add this no mind... You have to love civil circus


----------

